# Community > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Firefox is getting worse on every version.

## sapator

Well at least it's getting "heavier" .
It is starting to get over 5 seconds to load on my W7 SSD.
Yesterday I had another issue. It crashed and I lost all tabs. When I went to do an restore it was opening and crashing.
I saw on the Memory usage that it was going over 2GB faster than 10 seconds (W7 anything over 2.XGB will crash at some point eventually) and Firefox crashed.
Eventually I had to restore from an early 2023 file, lost a couple of tabs.
What worries me is that Firefox is what I use at 98% (and currently writing this article...From Chrome  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) as I consider the other browsers inferior. Although Edge is not bad....I meant the movie, what did you think?

So, ye no point here just that I lost an hour yesterday cursing.

----------


## Peter Porter

Looking at the release notes for Firefox 108.0.2, it states if fixed a couple of crashes, but nothing about tabs and restore. If you have this version Firefox , then I'm sticking with 108.0.1. It loads extremely fast from my HHD (like it's on an SSD), and surfing the internet is speedy, even with prefetch disabled.

It did crash on me once when I was managing my browser's history in settings, and ignored when autofill was unchecked, but it hasn't been giving me any problems for a few days now. Probably because I made all my privacy and security setting changes in About**:Config since history in the settings tabs is buggy, from what Mozilla states at the link I provided.

The only thing annoying me now is the constant nagging pop-up, that keeps asking me if I want to update.

----------


## sapator

Actually I have to get home to see the version as it's a 32bit firefox but I suspect it's the same number.
I had crashes before, after a PC restart firefox could load the tabs but yesterday it crashed whatever I tried. Thankfully I keep backups of earlier versions.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What worries me is that Firefox is what I use at 98% (and currently writing this article...From Chrome  ) as I consider the other browsers inferior.


I think you're going to have to reevaluate your opinion.




> So, ye no point here just that I lost an hour yesterday cursing.


Me.Cursor = Cursors.Sapator

----------


## Peter Porter

> Actually I have to get home to see the version as it's a 32bit firefox but I suspect it's the same number.
> I had crashes before, after a PC restart firefox could load the tabs but yesterday it crashed whatever I tried. Thankfully I keep backups of earlier versions.


I have alot of previous versions saved. Hopefully Firefox 108.0.1 plays nice so I don't have to downgrade.

I was just looking at the About**:Config settings, and think I might have solved the update nag problem. I toggle app.update.service.enable and app.update.staging.enabled to false.

Gonna close Firefox and reopen it to see if it still nags me.

----------


## sapator

> I think you're going to have to reevaluate your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Me.Cursor = Cursors.Sapator


Why reevaluate? We have all type of browsers here on every admin. I don't see any conflict on which is better (except one admin mumbling something about opera).

point = new point(sapator.X, sapator.Y)

I suppose you are one of those duckduck haters?  :LOL:

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Create a regular scheduled task to copy your profile to another folder/drive where you can keep copies of your profile for restoration at your pleasure. Mine is done daily. Remember to remove old versions after a while as you don't want to fill your hard drive, easily done with the growing size of FF profiles.

I have a second scheduled task for that.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

I use Palemoon as it allows me to use the UI I prefer and those extensions that I have used for possibly a decade now. I find that I have to toggle browsers on/off dependant upon what I wish to do. 98% of the time I use PM. Firefox for github and  for youtube when I want it to open multiple YT tabs at the same time. Otherwise in general, for normal use PM is sufficient.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I suppose you are one of those duckduck haters?


I always felt that duckduck was likely a hunting app.

----------


## sapator

Whoaa! Ladies and gentlemen we have another antiducker!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Flying liver.

Not that you'd get that. I have a buddy who's a big duck hunter. He cooks duck really well, but is pretty adamant about how to cook it, as people tend to overcook it, which gives it a strange texture. I mention the 'flying liver' just to get a rise out of him.

----------


## TysonLPrice

> Flying liver.
> 
> Not that you'd get that. I have a buddy who's a big duck hunter. He cooks duck really well, but is pretty adamant about how to cook it, as people tend to overcook it, which gives it a strange texture. I mention the 'flying liver' just to get a rise out of him.


I've always thought duck tasted fowl.

----------


## 2kaud

I'm using Firefox 64bit 108.0.2 with W7 64bit. I've not had any stability issues and no noticeable speed issues.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> I've always thought duck tasted fowl.


We'll put that one on your bill.

----------


## dilettante

This reminded me of Regenerative Farm Combines Ducks and Blueberries | Parc Carreg Duck Eggs, Wales (video).

I worked with a guy who raised chickens after moving outside town.  He might have chosen ducks instead if he had watched this.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

> We'll put that one on your bill.


We'll never get down from this thread.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> We'll never get down from this thread.


Maybe not, but nonetheless, we can't duck it.

----------

